# Questions about the field for 68W



## jenbrosius (Nov 7, 2007)

I've just recently got back into the military (National Guard this time) and am in the 68W transition course.  I took the 91B course, but graduated as a 91WM6(LVN).  Since my EMT cert has lapsed and due to the fact that I went through the Bravo course, I have to now take this course.  I was wondering what all the "field" portion entails.  I realize it's different at every post, but I was wanting general info and what I should be working on to prepare me.  Our instructors tell us that it's "hard core", but haven't really elaborated.  I'm doing the "1 weekend a month" route, so I won't do the field until next year.  Any info or tips on this would be greatly appreciated.  

Thanks


----------



## wildmedicspm (Dec 2, 2007)

You should be able to obtain a copy of the POI for the course.  See if this link helps you out. 

http://www.cs.amedd.army.mil/68w/news/300-91W1-2-3-4 _91WY2_ T__PH2_12_January_2006.pdf

That others may live!!!!!!!!


----------

